# Palm Spring / PGA West Area



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

Headed out to PS area...specifically staying at PGA west in a week or so..anyone familiar with riding this area.

I planning on getting a few good rides in but would prefer to start right out of the garage. I've read a few post below about Palm Springs rides but nothing on the PGA West area. 

Any suggestions on roads to ride or roads to avoid?


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

wookie said:


> I've read a few post below about Palm Springs rides but nothing on the PGA West area.



It's all the same area, relatively speaking. Same valley, same roads. You might have to ride a little farther from PGA West, but the roads are flat.


----------

